# Other Makes 2008 CABRIA ELECTRIC SUPERCAR - EV Electric Vehicle Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $17,995.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Aug-04-2008 11:27:16 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

